# Not Bad it WORKS!!!



## purple_chronic (May 10, 2006)

its really easy you take aluminium foil and cut a pretty big piece and put a few napkins and the seeds in the napking you wet the napkings with the seed inside and finish by folding the aluminium foil and putting it on top of the refrigerator and forget about it for  3-10 days and most of the seed will germinate!!!!!


----------



## purple_chronic (May 13, 2006)

It really does work!!!


----------



## BUDZ420 (May 13, 2006)

is there a reason y u use aluminium foil? jsut curious cus i use the same method but i stick the napkins in a plastic sandwich bag and mine are germinated in the same time urs are and some times their done in 2 days so i really dont see a difference


----------



## purple_chronic (May 14, 2006)

their aint no BIG diference but it work 4 me so i just gave it away lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Same thing as the plastic bag
but it dose work!! Sso its cool I
guess


----------



## purple_chronic (May 23, 2006)

LOL I just used this method to germinate and i germinated 6/7   Thats not bad at all...(4 my best Friend at my house)


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Yeah its a good technique if
you dont have a plastic bag or
a tub ware of some sort.


----------



## Sargent Pepper (Jun 11, 2006)

Theres no better way to germinate cannabis seeds that Willie Wortels.


this technique is very easy and requires no skills


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2006)

..??.. I checked that link, mr pepper. There isn't any explanation of his "germination" process. Only pictures of seeds on napkins and plates, I assume. Not a word on any technique...


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah i just wet paper towel put them in a bowl put some seeds inbetween the towels and leave it for a couple days its always worked


----------



## Witness (Jun 24, 2006)

Put the seeds in wet toilet paper ans stick it some kind of sealed/transparent container. The window really rockz.


----------



## logicalpsycho (Jul 9, 2006)

i just put some in a damp paper towel inside i toilet paper roll and cover the ends with masking tape then place inside my computer tower for a few days


----------

